# Are you a sluggish snail or a Tubo-charged cheetah.



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Just how good are your reactions. Are you a sluggish snail or a Tubo-charged cheetah.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm an ambling armadillo!
Going for a coffee as instructed :?


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Ambling Armadillo :? 

And i have had a coffee :lol:


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Any claims from Tubo-charged cheetah's will require screen shot evidence.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rocketing Rabbit,,  coffee must have helped !!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am unfortunately a sluggish snail.  

Going to get a coffee as prescribed and try again.

Steve


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I was bobbing bob cat, then ambling armadillo then sluggish snail in that order I think I need more than coffee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bobbing bobcat at best ... and now a nervous wreck!

 

john


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just had the recommended nescafe,tried again and turned into a rocketing rabbit 8O 

Don't think SWMBO would agree  

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

bobbing bobcat twice


----------

